# Where are my photos on the MacBookPro using ImageBrowser EX



## Nflder (Aug 21, 2003)

I used Canon ImageBrowser EX with MS Windows XP and when I changed to the MacBookPro I downloaded the same program to handle my downloads. They downloaded from the cameras jus fine but when I use Finder to look for my photo folders I cannot find the folder I put them in. I have been told that Canon controls the folders and they are not accessible to the Mac. Perhaps I should change to iPhoto?


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

Usually in the preferences for the application they have a setting to set/change where the download location is.


----------



## Nflder (Aug 21, 2003)

That's interesting thanks for the reply. The folder that Image Browser shows when it is open & displaying the first photo that was downloaded is Documents\users\"myName"\Pictures which does not exist. I can get at the photos but only through Image Browser. When I downloaded (for years) to the old XP I could use Explore and go to the folder and had access to do whatever I wanted. I cannot find any folder in the Mac with the pictures. I opened iPhoto and there was the first picture of the bunch that I downloaded from the camera but it said there was only 1 photo in the top right corner of the iPhoto frame. This is not rocket science but it's got me stumped!!!

Hold everything&#8230; I'm a dumbbell!!!!! I just decided to click on "Pictures" and there they were. I never looked there because I never put them in Pictures&#8230; Thanks.


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

That path (*Documents\users\"myName"\Pictures*) isn't right, the Documents part is invalid normally.
Was there anything in front of Documents? (For example a \ or ~)

They must be saved somewhere, you could try using spotlight and using jpeg as the search time. 
When you see a photo you recognize you find the hidden location from that.

I would just use iPhoto to import directly from your camera.
If you want to browse the photos directly outside of iPhoto, just look in your Pictures folder and you'll see an iPhoto Library file. If you right click on that and pick show package contents you will see all the original photos you imported into iPhoto.


----------



## Nflder (Aug 21, 2003)

You are correct the path was wrong! First of all I should have explained that it was in the CanonImage Gateway program while displaying the thumbnails across the bottom of the screen, when I hold the curser arrow over a thumbnail it showed the path&#8230; \Users\"MyComputerName"\Pictures\Fred\2013_09_06_IMG_2585.JPG. It's a path that does not exist!!!
(I'm not revealing my real computer name - that's why its in quotes). I had CanonImage set up to recognize my wife's camera and my own. I thought all was well because it recognized both cameras but failed to put her photos in her folder - it put them in mine. Thankfully my photo numbering was much higher so there was no duplication. I'm going to look at your other suggestions now.
But I probably shouldn't be into CanonImage on this on this forum - I should go look for a CanonImage forum. Thanks once again for comments & I'll let you know how I work it out&#8230; Happy Canada Day!!!


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

Just the fact that the name displays like shows that they just "converted" the Windows version and likely not someone with a ton of OS X experience and likely not using OS X resources to maximum potential.

Just a note: If you use iPhoto, (which will soon be replaced by a new Photos app in OS X 10.10), it will integrate with other programs in OS X and your photos will be found and used easily by them too. You'll also get standard stuff like network sharing of photos. (if you enable)


----------



## Nflder (Aug 21, 2003)

Thanks for your input&#8230; I just spent a good while moving all of my wife's photos from my folder into her's. Now I have to make sure CanonImage downloads to her folder not mine. I must confess I've just decided to make the switch to iPhoto! I've only been using CanonImage for a couple of years. We're about to take a lengthy cruise and I'm going to move as much as I can to the external drive which is staying home. I want as much space as possible on the Mac to save my photos on. So I'll put off the change to iPhoto until I return&#8230; and just use CanonImage to just download the cruise photos. Thanks for listening and giving me the opportunity to decide what to do!!!! Cheers - Fred


----------

